
Self-Hosting Your Own Cloud – Part 3: Note-Taking with Nextcloud - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2019/07/21/self-hosting-nextcloud-syncthing/#.XTSYACY2gIE.hackernews
======
onyva
Not sure I understand why you need both syncthing and NextCloud to sync
notes... a NextCloud client in any device will make content available across
devices and sync files, also offline, as needed...

